# 6x6 Race Thread



## Forcefulness (Jun 25, 2015)

I really like these race threads, and they are definitely motivating me to get faster so I wanted to make one for 6x6. Every week I'll post 12 scrambles from QQtimer, just do an AO12 with those 12, AO5's will be accepted if an AO12 is too much, just do the first 5 scrambles. MO3's will not count. The brackets are Sub 6:00, 5:00, 4:30, 4:00, 3:45, 3:30, 3:15, 3:00, 2:45, 2:30, 2:15, 2:00. Please only use the newest scrambles. You graduate when you have 3 consecutive AO12's under your bracket or 5 consecutive AO5's under your bracket. Exceptions will be made in special cases.

Post your results in this format

Race to Sub X:XX Round Y
Average:
Times:


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 25, 2015)

*Round One*

This round ends at 10:00 PM EST(GMT-2:00), Thursday, July 2nd.
Scrambles:

1. Rw Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw' L' D Uw' Dw' Lw' Uw2 Dw' Rw' Bw U2 3Rw' L Dw' Fw2 D' Fw2 R' Bw2 D' 3Fw' Fw2 L Fw2 Dw2 Rw Lw Bw2 B' Uw' U R2 3Uw Lw Fw2 3Rw Bw Fw2 3Rw' U2 3Rw F U2 B2 L2 F' Dw2 3Rw 3Uw F2 3Rw U' D Lw' Rw 3Uw2 U F2 R2 B Uw2 3Fw 3Rw Rw' Dw2 3Fw2 F2 Dw' D R Lw Uw Lw2 Bw2 B' R'

2. Bw' L' B' R2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw' Bw' Uw' 3Fw D Lw2 F Bw' Rw2 Uw F D2 3Fw' Lw2 D' B2 3Uw B Rw L 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw' 3Fw B 3Rw2 F' D 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw Bw2 U' 3Uw2 Bw L' 3Uw' R D' 3Fw Uw R2 Fw' B2 3Fw' F' Lw2 Uw 3Uw2 Lw2 B Dw2 Lw' Dw' Lw2 D' Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Rw Uw Rw Lw2 R' 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw2 Dw R2 3Rw' Lw2 D F

3. B2 R Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw Lw2 F' L2 3Fw' D2 F2 D' 3Rw' Rw2 Fw Rw Dw2 B Bw' L Uw' 3Uw2 L2 Bw' U B' 3Fw2 Fw L' 3Uw2 Uw' L2 Rw' D' Bw2 3Uw2 Dw2 R' Dw Uw Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw F2 L' R' Fw' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' L 3Fw' Uw2 Dw2 3Fw U2 D2 L B L U' Uw' D' Dw Fw Rw2 Uw' U Lw Bw 3Uw' L 3Fw2 R2 Lw2 F2 3Fw2 Lw' U2 D'

4. 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Lw' U' Bw2 Rw2 U R2 F B 3Uw B Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw2 3Rw' B2 Uw2 R2 U' D2 Fw U2 R2 L2 F U2 D2 Lw2 U2 L' Dw Bw U' Bw' 3Rw' Fw F 3Fw Rw2 U' 3Rw2 U2 B2 Dw D' Uw Fw' Dw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw Uw' Fw 3Fw' Rw Uw' Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw R2 Uw' U' Lw2 Fw L Rw2 3Fw Dw2 B2 3Rw Dw2 Lw Bw2 R' F

5. Fw' Dw Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 U' D2 3Rw Lw2 Uw' Rw2 R' F2 Lw D 3Rw U' Dw Bw' 3Uw Fw Dw2 3Fw F2 L2 Bw' F2 L2 D2 Bw F' R2 Rw2 3Rw D Dw Lw Fw' L2 3Rw2 Dw U2 3Rw' Rw Dw2 U' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw' B2 Uw' L' U2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw' U 3Fw2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Fw2 D2 Rw F2 3Fw' L' D' Lw Fw' U Dw2 L' Dw'

6. F R2 Rw' Bw' D' 3Rw2 U Dw' 3Uw' B 3Uw2 Lw2 R2 Rw' L 3Uw' Dw' F Dw' R D' U 3Rw Lw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Lw' U' L2 Bw2 3Rw2 Rw Dw D' 3Rw' Bw Rw' F' 3Rw Lw F2 3Fw' R' Lw' Uw 3Fw' D2 Lw2 D2 Bw' Rw R2 3Fw 3Rw' R' Lw Bw 3Fw2 Fw R Rw' L 3Rw Bw2 R' L' F' Rw' 3Rw2 Fw U D R' Bw2 3Uw2 Bw Lw' R2 Uw2

7. Rw' U2 Uw' F B Dw2 Lw2 B2 Lw' Dw2 Bw2 3Fw L Fw 3Rw' U2 Fw' Uw Bw' R' Rw' L' 3Uw 3Rw' B' 3Fw' F Bw2 R Fw F R 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw B2 Uw2 F L Lw2 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 B2 3Rw Rw2 R' 3Fw 3Rw Rw' B 3Fw' Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 Rw F2 Rw' D2 B' Bw Rw2 D' L' Fw 3Rw' Bw' B F2 L 3Uw2 Bw2 F2 B' Uw' U2 3Fw

8. F 3Fw Rw' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 3Uw F2 Bw' 3Rw' Lw2 L Bw2 L2 Fw Uw2 B2 3Uw2 D' Uw 3Rw' Bw' F2 Uw Bw B Lw2 Rw2 B' 3Rw' R Fw D' 3Uw2 Fw' Dw Lw2 D2 Fw' F L' 3Uw' L' Lw2 R' F D' Uw' 3Fw' R L2 3Fw F' Uw2 F' Uw' Fw' F2 Dw' Uw B Rw' 3Rw2 Dw' B2 Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw Dw L F2 3Fw L2 D2 3Fw' R2 Fw Bw' R'

9. U L2 B' 3Fw2 Fw Bw 3Rw' Lw2 3Uw' Uw L Fw' Rw' Uw D' 3Uw' Rw U' Bw' R' 3Rw2 Uw Rw R' Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 R 3Uw Bw' D2 Fw Dw Rw2 R2 Fw Bw Uw2 Dw Bw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Uw' Lw2 F2 Uw2 3Rw2 F Rw L' 3Rw2 3Uw' U' Lw2 Rw' D' F B Dw2 B 3Rw F R B2 Uw' Bw2 R Dw Uw U2 R2 U Uw 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw' Dw' R L' Rw2

10. L2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw' F D2 Uw' Dw' Bw2 Fw L Fw2 Uw Rw L Dw2 Fw Bw L Uw2 Fw2 Bw Uw Rw2 R' 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw2 3Rw' Dw Uw' 3Fw2 R Lw2 Fw' B Rw Dw2 3Uw U' 3Fw' F Uw Fw 3Rw L2 R2 3Uw Rw2 3Rw2 Lw Fw F2 Bw' 3Fw2 D U' Dw 3Uw 3Rw2 F2 Bw B' Rw2 3Rw Lw2 Fw' 3Uw D B' 3Uw' Rw2 Lw D' Lw' U2 D Fw F2

11. B' Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Fw2 B' Uw' 3Fw2 L' F' 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw 3Fw F2 R' U' B Bw2 3Uw 3Fw' R Bw' L2 3Rw2 R2 Lw' Fw2 F' Bw R Lw2 Uw2 Rw U' Lw' Rw D 3Uw2 Uw Lw2 3Rw' F B' 3Fw' 3Uw' F' Bw' U2 D 3Rw' D2 Lw' Rw R' 3Rw F2 B' 3Fw' Rw L2 3Uw Dw2 L 3Rw2 D F D' F2 L' Rw R2 3Uw' Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 3Rw Bw'

12. B' R2 Rw U2 L' R2 Uw' L Uw U2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' R L' Dw2 U' Uw2 3Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw' L2 3Rw 3Uw Uw2 Lw L 3Uw2 F U Bw R Fw Uw' U F B2 Uw U2 Bw' L 3Rw' U 3Fw R F 3Fw2 Lw2 L' Uw' Rw2 Dw' 3Rw' Dw Bw2 Fw R' B' U F L U' Dw' 3Rw2 U D' L' 3Fw Lw' F' L' U' 3Rw' U' 3Fw2 D Fw' Lw


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 25, 2015)

There was an old 6x6 race thread. It died out due to lack of interest. I'd been considering reviving it for a while now, so I'm glad someone else has done this. I'll definitely be participating.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 25, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> There was an old 6x6 race thread. It died out due to lack of interest. I'd been considering reviving it for a while now, so I'm glad someone else has done this. I'll definitely be participating.



Oh sorry I stole your thunder, I didn't see it listed when I checked to see if it existed.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 25, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> Oh sorry I stole your thunder, I didn't see it listed when I checked to see if it existed, sorry.



Haha, no don't worry about it. I'm glad a new thread has started up.

Will edit this post with my times this weekend.

Edit:

Round 1
Race to sub-3:00
Average of 12: *3:04.12*
1. 3:10.27
2. 2:51.37
3. (3:14.76) 
4. (2:40.21) 
5. 3:01.19 
6. 3:12.68
7. 3:11.01 
8. 3:08.75 
9. 2:52.24 
10. 2:57.33 
11. 3:04.43 
12. 3:11.96 

I guess I'll go for race to sub-3. I have several sub-3 averages of 12, but I don't have the consistency yet.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 27, 2015)

r1 race to sub 4:30
Ao12: 4:50.18
5:18.89, 4:52.48, 4:42.00, 4:53.98, 4:50.49, (5:44.32), 5:16.87, 4:23.99, 4:38.33, (4:15.90), 4:40.62, 4:44.21

Just got my Aoshi today. first seven solves were Aoshi but last five were SS.
I'll be breaking in the Aoshi over the next week at BSA summer camp.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 3, 2015)

Results:

Keroma12: 3:04.12-Race to Sub-3:00

Ordway Persyn: 4:50.18-Race to Sub-4:30


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 3, 2015)

*Round Two*

I'm a little late posting this, I haven't been feeling well, also why I didn't post an average. This round ends Thursday, July 9th at 10:00 PM EST (GMT-2:00)

Scrambles:

1. 3Rw2 B Dw2 R2 Bw' L2 3Rw2 3Uw F Fw Uw2 D2 3Rw' Lw' L2 F U Lw2 Uw' F D' L2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw Fw2 F' R' Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 Rw' L2 B L D' 3Uw Uw2 F2 B2 Rw Dw Lw2 3Fw R' Bw' Lw2 F R U2 Rw2 F2 3Fw Uw B Lw' Rw F' 3Fw Uw R2 3Rw' B Rw2 R2 L2 B' Bw Dw' R Uw 3Uw Dw2 3Fw2 F' U2 B' Rw R2 U

2. B' Uw2 Bw' Lw Dw2 F2 3Fw' Dw' B2 3Uw2 Dw L2 D2 R' Rw2 Dw2 Lw 3Fw2 L2 Bw Dw Bw2 U2 R2 3Rw Dw' Rw2 3Fw' B' D' Lw' Dw B2 Lw D' F' Bw D Lw' U' 3Fw Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw' 3Rw2 F 3Uw2 F 3Uw2 3Rw2 D' R' 3Uw 3Fw F Rw B2 F' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw Fw' Lw' Fw Dw R Uw2 Bw' 3Fw F2 L' 3Uw Lw2 3Uw' B Rw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw'

3. Bw' Fw2 R2 B2 U' R Fw B2 L2 F2 Dw 3Rw' B2 R F' Lw D' 3Uw U2 Bw B2 D2 3Fw Rw2 R Lw2 B' 3Fw L' Fw Uw' F Bw' Lw 3Rw2 Dw L' U F' D' Rw2 R' 3Uw2 L' Uw 3Fw Dw Fw 3Fw2 Lw' D2 Lw F2 3Uw' U' L' Fw 3Rw' B' Dw 3Rw' Lw' U2 Dw Lw' 3Fw2 R' Dw' U2 L2 R 3Uw' Lw2 Rw F2 Bw Lw' Rw B' Lw'

4. 3Uw Fw' Uw2 Dw' Fw' B2 Uw2 U 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw' Dw D Bw' Dw D2 L2 U' R2 U Bw2 Dw' Fw R Fw Uw R Dw2 F 3Rw' Bw' Uw' B' Dw Lw2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw Fw' U F2 D' 3Fw2 3Uw Lw2 3Uw' U Bw2 L 3Fw2 L2 B2 Bw2 3Fw' L2 3Uw Rw B Uw' B2 F2 Lw2 3Uw2 L Rw' F2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw Lw B2 R' U2 Bw Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2

5. B Bw Rw Uw2 F Lw2 3Rw Uw' U Bw' 3Rw F' R Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw R' Fw Rw 3Rw2 Lw Bw' 3Uw L Rw Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw D' 3Rw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 D2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw' Dw2 D' 3Uw L Uw2 Rw D' 3Rw2 Dw F Bw B2 L F' Fw' D' L' Uw R2 Lw' D' 3Uw' 3Rw Fw L' Uw' Rw F Rw B' F2 Lw Bw' 3Rw' Rw2 B2 Lw2 3Fw' Dw Fw'

6. 3Fw 3Rw2 L' D2 3Uw R2 D' 3Rw Rw2 Fw2 B' 3Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw Bw2 B2 L2 R2 3Uw F' Fw2 Uw 3Fw' B F2 R2 L' Uw' 3Fw2 L2 U2 3Fw U Dw2 F L' Dw' 3Rw Uw 3Rw2 Uw' Rw Dw Lw B2 Rw2 B D' Uw' B2 D R' L' Fw2 F2 L Rw' Dw' F2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 3Rw L' Lw' Bw' Fw2 B' 3Uw' Dw' D' Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 B R2 F' 3Rw2 Fw2

7. Rw2 D Bw2 R2 3Uw' Rw B 3Fw2 Lw' L' 3Uw2 Lw2 L 3Uw' 3Fw' Uw U D L Uw2 Fw' R' 3Uw2 R 3Uw F2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw L' U' Fw2 D2 3Rw' Rw' L2 F Rw2 Bw U' Rw U2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw F2 L 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' F' Fw 3Uw2 Lw2 D' 3Fw2 Lw Uw2 Dw D F' 3Rw' Fw' F 3Uw U2 Fw2 F U' Bw R 3Uw2 Fw' Bw' Uw2

8. U' Lw Rw Fw 3Fw U' Bw2 F Rw R2 Bw L' 3Rw 3Uw Dw U' B' Lw2 L U 3Uw' 3Rw' B' U Rw Fw' D Dw U' Uw2 L' Fw' 3Rw Rw Bw' Dw Bw 3Uw' L' Bw2 F2 U2 Dw2 L' F' D L' F' 3Fw 3Rw' Lw F D' Fw' D2 L B F' Lw B2 Rw U Dw 3Fw Uw 3Rw' D2 Rw 3Fw R' Rw' 3Fw' Dw 3Uw' L Bw2 R2 3Rw2 D' R2

9. D2 3Rw' R2 B' 3Fw2 Uw Fw 3Rw Lw2 U' Rw2 Bw R' D' Bw2 B 3Rw2 Rw L' R D Rw2 D' Uw' Fw Bw2 L' Uw' Rw D' Uw2 R2 B Fw2 F' Rw' U' Lw D' L' B Bw2 R2 Dw B' 3Fw 3Rw' L' U L2 Fw' F 3Uw2 L 3Uw' Dw Fw2 3Uw' Dw' Fw2 L' F' Uw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Uw' B' Rw D' Bw2 R' Fw 3Rw Uw' 3Rw Dw2 U F' Uw2 Bw

10. Bw F2 3Fw 3Rw Uw2 F' D' B2 F2 D Uw L2 Lw Rw' 3Uw D' U2 3Rw2 L' R' Dw' L' R' Dw R2 L2 Dw B' 3Fw L Bw' R' U2 D' F' D B' 3Fw2 Rw Uw' Lw2 Bw2 F Rw' L' F2 3Rw2 R Bw 3Rw2 Bw2 U' Rw F Bw U 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw2 Dw' Bw' F2 3Uw2 R' Uw2 R' Lw2 Bw' 3Rw R2 Uw Fw2 Dw2 F 3Fw Uw' Lw' Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw2

11. R2 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw B' Fw Rw2 D Uw' 3Fw Lw' 3Rw Bw' U B U2 D' Dw2 Lw Uw2 Fw2 R' 3Fw' Bw 3Rw' D2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' Fw2 U2 L' Uw' R B Uw2 D2 F Rw' Bw Uw2 Rw F Rw 3Uw F Rw2 Bw2 B' Fw2 R' Lw2 Bw' B2 U Lw' D 3Rw2 U 3Uw Fw' U Dw' 3Fw L' 3Rw Dw' Rw' Fw' U' Dw2 Lw D Bw2 L Lw U Fw 3Fw'

12. Lw2 3Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' 3Fw2 F Dw2 D2 Bw2 3Fw Uw2 Rw' B' 3Fw Dw Uw2 B2 3Rw Fw 3Fw2 Uw B 3Uw' L2 Uw2 3Rw2 R' Bw2 U2 Dw' 3Rw Lw Fw2 L2 Rw2 3Uw2 U' 3Fw' Fw Bw2 L2 D' B2 Dw' B' R B2 3Uw' Lw D' U2 L2 3Uw Dw' B F' Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw' F' D2 Dw' 3Uw2 F2 3Fw2 U2 Bw Rw Dw' Fw 3Fw Lw Fw' Bw Dw 3Fw'


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 6, 2015)

Race To Sub-4:00 Round 2

Average: *4:19.17*

Times: 

1. 4:27.93 3Rw2 B Dw2 R2 Bw' L2 3Rw2 3Uw F Fw Uw2 D2 3Rw' Lw' L2 F U Lw2 Uw' F D' L2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw Fw2 F' R' Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 Rw' L2 B L D' 3Uw Uw2 F2 B2 Rw Dw Lw2 3Fw R' Bw' Lw2 F R U2 Rw2 F2 3Fw Uw B Lw' Rw F' 3Fw Uw R2 3Rw' B Rw2 R2 L2 B' Bw Dw' R Uw 3Uw Dw2 3Fw2 F' U2 B' Rw R2 U 

2. 4:21.56 B' Uw2 Bw' Lw Dw2 F2 3Fw' Dw' B2 3Uw2 Dw L2 D2 R' Rw2 Dw2 Lw 3Fw2 L2 Bw Dw Bw2 U2 R2 3Rw Dw' Rw2 3Fw' B' D' Lw' Dw B2 Lw D' F' Bw D Lw' U' 3Fw Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw' 3Rw2 F 3Uw2 F 3Uw2 3Rw2 D' R' 3Uw 3Fw F Rw B2 F' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw Fw' Lw' Fw Dw R Uw2 Bw' 3Fw F2 L' 3Uw Lw2 3Uw' B Rw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw' 

3. 4:33.29 Bw' Fw2 R2 B2 U' R Fw B2 L2 F2 Dw 3Rw' B2 R F' Lw D' 3Uw U2 Bw B2 D2 3Fw Rw2 R Lw2 B' 3Fw L' Fw Uw' F Bw' Lw 3Rw2 Dw L' U F' D' Rw2 R' 3Uw2 L' Uw 3Fw Dw Fw 3Fw2 Lw' D2 Lw F2 3Uw' U' L' Fw 3Rw' B' Dw 3Rw' Lw' U2 Dw Lw' 3Fw2 R' Dw' U2 L2 R 3Uw' Lw2 Rw F2 Bw Lw' Rw B' Lw' 

4. 4:07.92 3Uw Fw' Uw2 Dw' Fw' B2 Uw2 U 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw' Dw D Bw' Dw D2 L2 U' R2 U Bw2 Dw' Fw R Fw Uw R Dw2 F 3Rw' Bw' Uw' B' Dw Lw2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw Fw' U F2 D' 3Fw2 3Uw Lw2 3Uw' U Bw2 L 3Fw2 L2 B2 Bw2 3Fw' L2 3Uw Rw B Uw' B2 F2 Lw2 3Uw2 L Rw' F2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw Lw B2 R' U2 Bw Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 

5. 4:25.57 B Bw Rw Uw2 F Lw2 3Rw Uw' U Bw' 3Rw F' R Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw R' Fw Rw 3Rw2 Lw Bw' 3Uw L Rw Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw D' 3Rw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 D2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw' Dw2 D' 3Uw L Uw2 Rw D' 3Rw2 Dw F Bw B2 L F' Fw' D' L' Uw R2 Lw' D' 3Uw' 3Rw Fw L' Uw' Rw F Rw B' F2 Lw Bw' 3Rw' Rw2 B2 Lw2 3Fw' Dw Fw' 

6. 4:20.90 3Fw 3Rw2 L' D2 3Uw R2 D' 3Rw Rw2 Fw2 B' 3Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw Bw2 B2 L2 R2 3Uw F' Fw2 Uw 3Fw' B F2 R2 L' Uw' 3Fw2 L2 U2 3Fw U Dw2 F L' Dw' 3Rw Uw 3Rw2 Uw' Rw Dw Lw B2 Rw2 B D' Uw' B2 D R' L' Fw2 F2 L Rw' Dw' F2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 3Rw L' Lw' Bw' Fw2 B' 3Uw' Dw' D' Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 B R2 F' 3Rw2 Fw2 

7. 4:05.65 Rw2 D Bw2 R2 3Uw' Rw B 3Fw2 Lw' L' 3Uw2 Lw2 L 3Uw' 3Fw' Uw U D L Uw2 Fw' R' 3Uw2 R 3Uw F2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw L' U' Fw2 D2 3Rw' Rw' L2 F Rw2 Bw U' Rw U2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw F2 L 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' F' Fw 3Uw2 Lw2 D' 3Fw2 Lw Uw2 Dw D F' 3Rw' Fw' F 3Uw U2 Fw2 F U' Bw R 3Uw2 Fw' Bw' Uw2 

8. 4:16.10 U' Lw Rw Fw 3Fw U' Bw2 F Rw R2 Bw L' 3Rw 3Uw Dw U' B' Lw2 L U 3Uw' 3Rw' B' U Rw Fw' D Dw U' Uw2 L' Fw' 3Rw Rw Bw' Dw Bw 3Uw' L' Bw2 F2 U2 Dw2 L' F' D L' F' 3Fw 3Rw' Lw F D' Fw' D2 L B F' Lw B2 Rw U Dw 3Fw Uw 3Rw' D2 Rw 3Fw R' Rw' 3Fw' Dw 3Uw' L Bw2 R2 3Rw2 D' R2 

9. (4:39.96) D2 3Rw' R2 B' 3Fw2 Uw Fw 3Rw Lw2 U' Rw2 Bw R' D' Bw2 B 3Rw2 Rw L' R D Rw2 D' Uw' Fw Bw2 L' Uw' Rw D' Uw2 R2 B Fw2 F' Rw' U' Lw D' L' B Bw2 R2 Dw B' 3Fw 3Rw' L' U L2 Fw' F 3Uw2 L 3Uw' Dw Fw2 3Uw' Dw' Fw2 L' F' Uw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Uw' B' Rw D' Bw2 R' Fw 3Rw Uw' 3Rw Dw2 U F' Uw2 Bw 

10. (3:35.46) Bw F2 3Fw 3Rw Uw2 F' D' B2 F2 D Uw L2 Lw Rw' 3Uw D' U2 3Rw2 L' R' Dw' L' R' Dw R2 L2 Dw B' 3Fw L Bw' R' U2 D' F' D B' 3Fw2 Rw Uw' Lw2 Bw2 F Rw' L' F2 3Rw2 R Bw 3Rw2 Bw2 U' Rw F Bw U 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw2 Dw' Bw' F2 3Uw2 R' Uw2 R' Lw2 Bw' 3Rw R2 Uw Fw2 Dw2 F 3Fw Uw' Lw' Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 

11. 4:08.46 R2 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw B' Fw Rw2 D Uw' 3Fw Lw' 3Rw Bw' U B U2 D' Dw2 Lw Uw2 Fw2 R' 3Fw' Bw 3Rw' D2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' Fw2 U2 L' Uw' R B Uw2 D2 F Rw' Bw Uw2 Rw F Rw 3Uw F Rw2 Bw2 B' Fw2 R' Lw2 Bw' B2 U Lw' D 3Rw2 U 3Uw Fw' U Dw' 3Fw L' 3Rw Dw' Rw' Fw' U' Dw2 Lw D Bw2 L Lw U Fw 3Fw' 

12. 4:24.37 Lw2 3Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' 3Fw2 F Dw2 D2 Bw2 3Fw Uw2 Rw' B' 3Fw Dw Uw2 B2 3Rw Fw 3Fw2 Uw B 3Uw' L2 Uw2 3Rw2 R' Bw2 U2 Dw' 3Rw Lw Fw2 L2 Rw2 3Uw2 U' 3Fw' Fw Bw2 L2 D' B2 Dw' B' R B2 3Uw' Lw D' U2 L2 3Uw Dw' B F' Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw' F' D2 Dw' 3Uw2 F2 3Fw2 U2 Bw Rw Dw' Fw 3Fw Lw Fw' Bw Dw 3Fw'

PB!!! Single and AO12 even though I had OLL parity on all of them. -_-


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 7, 2015)

Round 2
Race to sub-3
Average of 12: *3:01.56*

3:08.01
2:56.67
2:53.82
2:53.71
(3:22.69)
3:02.27
3:04.94
3:10.35
3:08.10
2:55.17
(2:52.57)
3:02.55

The 12 before this were a 2:54 average with a 2:35 single


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2015)

round 2 race to sub 4:30
ao12: *4:22.73*

4:13.67, 4:33.03, 4:30.75, 4:23.29, 4:40.43, (4:50.46), 4:19.59, 4:20.36, 4:12.11, 4:25.47, 4:08.62, (4:04.52)

My Aoshi is getting better, I think it will be my new main.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 10, 2015)

Round 2 Results:

Forcefulness: 4:19.17 Race To Sub 4:00

Keroma12: 3:01.56 Race To Sub 3:00

Ordway Persyn: 4:22.73 Race To Sub 4:30 - 2 more to go


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 10, 2015)

*Round Three*

Late again kek.

EDIT*** I put up new scrambles because the others were in a different format and I was too lazy manually fix it all. IDC if you used the other scrambles.

1. 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw Rw F2 U' F D Fw' D 3Fw Rw' 3Uw' L' Dw2 R' Lw U L2 B U2 Rw 3Rw2 3Fw Lw2 F2 L Fw D' U 3Fw2 3Uw2 F2 Fw Dw Lw Dw R2 B2 Lw2 F' 3Rw R' Dw 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 R D' B2 Rw L2 3Fw2 B L' Uw 3Uw Dw2 B' Lw' D' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw' Bw L2 B'

2. B L' Bw2 Uw2 R' Rw U2 Dw D2 3Rw2 Dw Rw 3Fw R L2 F Fw 3Fw U2 F' Fw' B 3Uw2 D' F2 Lw2 Fw' 3Fw Dw' L' R2 Uw D Lw' 3Uw Fw2 3Fw Lw' R' Rw' 3Fw2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 L' Fw2 D R2 Lw Uw 3Fw' U' Rw B2 Uw R' Bw2 B' 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw R2 B2 L' 3Fw L' 3Fw' Uw' U Fw' Lw Bw' Fw2 Dw' L' Uw' D2 Bw Uw

3. Dw' 3Rw F 3Fw2 Bw2 D' 3Rw 3Uw' D F2 Uw' L2 Dw2 3Uw' Bw2 U Lw2 3Rw' F Rw' R2 Fw Rw2 Bw' D' Fw2 3Fw' L2 Dw2 D2 F2 Lw Fw' Dw2 3Fw2 R Rw' U' F' Lw 3Fw' Bw Rw 3Uw2 Lw2 F' L U' Fw2 U2 L' D' Lw' R Uw' F B' L' U' Uw 3Uw' R U2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' Lw' 3Rw Dw2 U' Lw D2 F2 Dw Rw2 B' U' Uw2 L Bw2

4. B Lw2 U2 B2 3Fw Uw' Rw L2 D F' Dw' 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw' Bw' U2 Rw' 3Fw2 R' Bw 3Uw L2 U2 B 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw U2 Fw2 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw' L' 3Uw' 3Rw' Bw U' Bw' B Dw L' D2 F2 3Fw2 3Uw2 U 3Fw' F2 Fw2 Rw' Dw2 3Rw2 L2 Lw Uw2 D 3Fw2 F D2 Fw2 L' D Bw2 3Fw Lw' R2 3Uw' F' R' 3Rw2 Uw2 D' Dw2 Lw Uw R' Fw2 R' B Lw2

5. Bw' Fw2 3Fw' Lw2 U2 B' L' Rw2 F Dw2 D' Lw2 D F' Bw B Fw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Rw2 F' 3Fw Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw' 3Fw Dw' R' Bw' D2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw' Rw Bw2 B' D' Uw L 3Rw Dw2 3Rw' L Fw2 Uw2 L' U' D' 3Fw 3Uw B' U2 3Fw' F2 D' 3Rw2 3Fw Dw 3Uw' Uw2 D' L R' 3Rw U2 Rw2 3Uw' B2 Bw' Fw2 D' B Lw2 R2 3Fw' B2 Lw2 R 3Uw'

6. Fw' F B2 3Rw' Lw D U2 Uw' F2 Rw R' Uw2 3Fw' Dw Rw' Dw2 B Dw Fw2 B2 3Uw' U 3Rw2 R Fw 3Fw2 B2 U' Dw Fw2 3Fw' U2 Bw 3Uw2 Rw L F D' Bw' L Fw2 U2 Lw2 3Uw R' B2 Dw' 3Fw D 3Rw2 3Fw Rw' Bw' Rw D Dw' Uw2 Rw 3Rw' D2 B2 Uw' U L' U' R2 Uw2 Lw' L 3Uw' Dw2 D' R2 3Fw L 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' Uw L2

7. 3Uw R' Dw Fw L' 3Rw Fw2 L2 Uw' U B 3Rw2 3Uw' R2 B' R Fw' L' Lw F2 3Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 Lw Rw2 U' B2 3Uw Fw' 3Rw' B' Rw' R2 B2 L2 B2 Dw' Fw' Bw' R B' 3Rw Lw' Bw' U2 3Fw Uw' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 F' 3Rw Dw Lw Dw Rw2 Lw' U' L' U2 Fw 3Fw' Dw' B2 Dw Bw B' 3Fw2 L Uw D' 3Uw' L' Lw' F 3Rw2 B' L2 3Rw2 3Uw'

8. 3Uw Uw 3Rw F B Bw 3Fw2 Rw Dw2 F 3Fw D2 F2 Bw U2 Uw2 Bw' U Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw Lw2 Dw Lw' Fw' Rw R2 D2 Bw U' R2 Dw Lw' R2 B' Lw D' Dw Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Rw 3Uw' Bw' 3Uw R' Bw2 Fw' 3Fw2 F2 Uw2 D2 L U' F 3Rw' L2 D' Uw2 U F Dw2 3Uw Fw' B Bw F' 3Uw' Bw' L2 F' Rw' R' 3Rw' 3Fw Dw R' B2

9. 3Uw2 L 3Uw' U' D' Bw2 3Fw 3Uw' L' B 3Fw2 Rw2 D' 3Fw2 D2 L Rw D' Bw' B2 Uw2 D Lw2 3Fw R B Dw D' 3Uw' Rw' 3Uw Fw2 Rw2 3Rw Bw' 3Rw2 L' R2 3Uw2 B2 Dw2 B2 R2 3Rw D' Uw' Rw Uw' Fw Uw2 U Bw Rw' L2 Bw' Rw2 D' Dw Bw B R D' 3Fw D 3Fw' Dw Fw2 B 3Rw' F2 Uw' 3Rw 3Fw' 3Rw' Uw Fw2 Lw2 R' B' Rw2

10. D' F R2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 F Uw2 U2 Bw 3Fw Lw2 3Uw2 R' Rw' 3Fw' Bw2 F' D' Lw2 F2 D F Uw' Dw' D2 B2 3Uw' 3Rw R' U' 3Uw 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw2 D Lw2 Rw F Lw' 3Fw' D' 3Rw U F2 Lw F' 3Fw Fw D L 3Rw Rw F' Lw2 3Fw2 F Lw2 L' D2 Rw2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw Uw B Dw Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 R 3Fw2 F' R2 Lw Bw2 D' Uw Dw

11. B' F Bw U' Bw' B2 Dw Rw2 L2 3Uw' 3Rw2 B2 3Uw2 D2 B' 3Fw' D' Lw 3Rw' Rw2 D Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 3Uw2 L R F' D' 3Rw2 L 3Uw Lw' Uw2 3Rw2 L F' Bw Dw' F' D Lw2 F2 L2 3Uw' U' 3Rw L' Rw Bw B Lw' Rw2 3Uw Rw2 R2 U2 3Fw2 L' Rw U 3Rw2 U B L' Rw2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw2 L' Rw' D' 3Uw' B Lw' Dw2 3Fw' Fw U2

12. Uw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Fw' Bw2 L' R2 Dw2 L2 R2 3Rw Fw L' 3Uw' D' U2 Bw2 L' Fw2 Lw U2 B Rw2 3Rw F 3Rw' Lw' U R' U2 Uw2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 L R' D2 Fw2 D2 3Fw' Rw2 B Uw2 3Fw Rw Fw2 R' Lw Rw' Uw2 U L2 Lw U' Rw Bw2 Uw 3Fw Uw' D' 3Fw' 3Rw2 U Uw F Uw2 D2 Dw' F Dw 3Rw2 Bw Uw2 Rw' D2 B F2 D2 3Rw 3Fw


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 10, 2015)

The scramble format changed. Does 3F mean turn the third F slice only, or the outer block of 3 F layers?


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 11, 2015)

all three, yea I used the wrong format, I'll fix that


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 15, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> The scramble format changed. Does 3F mean turn the third F slice only, or the outer block of 3 F layers?



Fixed-ish


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 16, 2015)

Round 2
Average: *3:08.81*

2:52.77
3:11.47
3:06.08
3:22.09
3:02.30
2:56.57
3:23.88
3:18.81
3:23.05
(2:49.57)
(3:35.79)
2:51.11


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 17, 2015)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE*


I'm extending this round until Saturday, because I don't feel like doing an average right now and that leaves only one result so it will be extended. It will end on Saturday the 18th at 10:00 PM EST (GMT - 2:00)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2015)

R3 sub 4:30 ao12: *4:38.41*
(5:01.85), 4:46.16, 4:39.58, 4:43.28, 4:31.18, (4:14.39), 4:24.45, 4:28.40, 4:37.61, 4:27.14, 4:44.98, 5:01.29
This is what happens when you don't practice big cubes.


----------



## Berd (Jul 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-18
avg of 12: *4:29.75*

Time List:
4:23.51, 4:21.22, (3:50.30), 5:01.99, 4:27.83, 4:18.91, 4:43.26, 4:44.73, 3:54.95, 4:44.44, 4:16.66, (5:26.04)

Race to sub 4:15.

Few! That took along time! Maybe keep to an AVG5?


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 19, 2015)

Race To Sub-4:00 Round 3

Average: 4:07.96

Times: 3:48.10, 4:02.95, 4:24.44, 3:55.29, 4:12.87, 4:08.50, 3:50.14, (5:28.86), (3:15.23), 4:04.70, 4:37.34+, 4:15.23


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 19, 2015)

Results 

Keroma12 - 3:08.81 

Ordway Persyn - 4:38.41 

Berd - 4:29.75 

Me - 4:07.96

We all failed.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 19, 2015)

*Round 4*

[Insert joke about being late.] Round 4 ends Saturday July 25 at 10:00 PM EST (GMT-2:00)

1. R Dw' Rw' L B2 R2 F Dw2 3Rw U' Dw 3Fw' 3Rw2 L' Bw 3Fw' U2 Fw' Bw D' F2 D Lw Bw' D B Dw' L Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw' Dw2 3Fw' Bw Uw' Lw Bw F' Rw2 R 3Uw' Fw2 Bw R2 Dw2 Lw R' F' D2 Fw2 L2 B D' B' 3Rw D' Bw2 3Rw2 Lw' D Rw' B Fw2 3Fw 3Uw2 B2 3Rw2 Dw Bw2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw Uw' Fw2 U' B 3Uw2 3Fw'

2. U2 B 3Rw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw Dw' L Bw' R' Fw2 Uw' U 3Rw2 Lw' L2 B Fw F2 R2 Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw2 F2 Bw 3Rw Rw F' U2 Dw Bw2 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 L' 3Uw2 L D 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw2 U2 Bw Fw2 3Rw Bw 3Fw B' Uw R2 3Rw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Rw' Dw' 3Fw' B' Fw 3Rw 3Fw2 L' Fw' Uw2 3Fw2 U Dw' Rw' Bw 3Uw'

3. L Fw 3Rw2 U2 Bw L Dw2 U' 3Rw2 R2 3Uw2 Lw2 Rw' B' 3Rw2 R2 D U' 3Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw Dw Bw L' 3Uw Rw' R L' B2 Rw' L' D Uw2 3Fw2 U Dw R Rw U' B U' 3Fw2 F2 3Rw2 D2 Bw Rw2 B2 U Lw Bw2 3Rw' Lw D' B' Fw2 3Uw' Dw' L2 R D2 B2 U2 F' B Bw D2 3Uw2 L' U Bw2 F Rw' Fw' 3Uw' L' Uw Dw2 R'

4. Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw' F2 3Fw 3Uw Uw U' 3Rw' Dw2 Bw2 R' Lw' 3Uw' D' R2 L2 D R2 L U' 3Fw' L 3Rw' Lw2 D' U2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Bw 3Uw L2 Lw' B' R2 D' Uw F2 R F' Dw 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw D' Fw L D' B 3Fw2 Fw2 F2 R2 Bw D2 B D2 L2 3Fw2 D2 Lw 3Rw' Dw2 Uw' 3Uw' L' 3Rw Fw2 Bw 3Uw Bw U2 Dw 3Uw' 3Fw2 U'

5. Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' Bw Fw2 3Fw2 D' Uw Bw' F2 R2 D Bw2 3Fw' F2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw B R' 3Fw B' Uw U2 D2 3Rw2 B2 Dw B' 3Uw' Lw U2 Rw 3Rw Bw2 Dw' Fw' F2 Rw' Lw Dw Uw2 R2 3Rw' F' Lw2 3Fw 3Uw F' Fw' L2 B2 U Fw L2 Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' F' D B Dw U2 Bw2 D' R' 3Fw2 3Uw

6. U' 3Uw' Bw' L' Fw2 Dw2 F2 3Uw2 F' Fw 3Uw U B D' Rw' 3Uw' Bw2 F' 3Fw U2 Rw2 D L 3Rw' 3Uw' B' R Dw' 3Uw R2 F 3Fw2 R2 Dw' 3Uw2 D L' U2 D B Uw2 D2 U' 3Fw 3Rw2 Fw2 D' L 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw Uw' D 3Uw' L' Fw Dw 3Uw2 Bw' B' 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw' Rw' Lw' Uw' D R2 3Rw2 Bw Fw2 B2 U2 Lw' 3Uw B Fw' Lw' Fw' Lw2

7. 3Fw' Rw2 Fw Lw Bw2 Lw' 3Fw Lw' Uw2 3Uw2 L2 Uw' Dw 3Fw' Rw' F L2 Lw' Uw R 3Uw Dw2 Bw Fw L2 Lw' Rw' F2 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw R Dw' U 3Uw2 Uw' Bw2 B' Dw' R2 Dw' B Lw2 R2 Fw' L2 F2 B2 Lw2 3Uw Uw 3Rw2 Rw' U F L2 Lw Fw 3Rw L 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw F L Lw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' Lw Fw' D2 Fw' Bw2 B 3Uw Lw Uw' Lw' D'

8. R Bw2 L' Bw2 3Fw D Rw B' Dw2 F' B2 R2 B F2 L' 3Fw R2 B 3Uw2 B Lw2 L' 3Fw2 Fw' F2 D2 Uw Fw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Dw Rw' Uw2 3Fw2 F' R2 Fw' Uw D2 R D' F' 3Uw2 Rw B 3Uw2 R' Bw' U Rw2 R2 F 3Fw Fw R B2 3Rw' 3Fw L Dw' D2 Bw 3Rw2 D2 Bw' 3Fw2 B' U' F Rw' B2 F2 Bw2 Rw' D Dw' U' Rw L' 3Uw'

9. B' Bw R' U2 Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 F' Fw' Bw' 3Fw' R2 L Bw2 L' Rw' B Bw2 Uw Fw' L2 U2 R2 Rw' Uw' D2 Lw2 3Fw2 R' Lw' B' 3Fw2 F2 Bw Lw' D2 B2 Dw2 F2 3Rw' 3Uw Bw2 Uw L2 Fw' Rw R B2 L' D' 3Rw F' 3Fw Uw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw2 F 3Uw2 R' 3Rw Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw 3Rw' 3Uw2 F2 Dw2 Bw Rw Lw' Fw2 3Uw2 Fw' R' Fw' 3Uw2 Bw2

10. 3Uw' Bw2 R' 3Rw Lw' Fw2 Lw' D' R2 Lw2 Fw 3Fw2 3Rw' R 3Fw2 R Rw' D' 3Fw 3Uw' Fw Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw' B' 3Fw' Rw Fw' B2 D' B 3Uw Dw2 Bw F2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 F2 Fw' Rw2 D2 3Rw' Uw Lw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw' Rw' 3Rw2 Uw R' Lw 3Uw2 U' Bw U' Uw' Fw2 L2 Fw2 Dw' Bw Lw U2 Lw' 3Rw2 U' B2 L 3Uw2 L Uw Fw D2 Uw Dw'

11. Fw Rw 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw' 3Fw2 D 3Rw' Dw R' 3Rw2 U2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw R' 3Uw F2 Fw Rw Bw2 B F 3Fw2 L 3Rw' D' Lw' Bw' 3Uw' Uw2 Fw' R Rw2 Dw' F Lw' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw Rw R B2 3Uw2 U 3Rw' U2 L Bw2 Fw Dw' Bw Fw' Rw' F' 3Uw' Uw2 B L Bw 3Rw' Lw2 3Uw' L Dw2 U 3Uw2 L Bw L Fw' B2 Dw' B2 Bw Dw F U' Dw

12. B' 3Rw Fw2 B2 F L' B2 Fw2 F2 3Fw' Bw 3Rw2 Uw' B Uw' B2 3Fw' L' U' Fw2 Lw' D2 Dw' Bw D2 Lw Fw L Dw' B F2 Dw2 D Fw2 R2 Dw 3Fw2 Lw2 F Rw' Fw2 3Uw Uw Dw Rw Dw' U' 3Uw' B 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw Bw' L F L' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Fw Lw' R2 L2 Fw' 3Uw' B2 Bw2 F 3Fw2 U' D Rw R' B F2 3Fw' Lw B2 Bw Dw D2


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Few! That took along time! Maybe keep to an AVG5?



Maybe we could make it optional to just do the first 5 solves if 12 is too much? Might attract more participants too.



Forcefulness said:


> We all failed.



Don't look at it as failure, practice is practice even if the results aren't immediate.


Round 4
Average of 12: *2:58.82*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-21
avg of 12: 2:58.82

Time List:
1. 3:01.86
2. (3:33.76) pop
3. 3:10.36
4. 3:06.57
5. 2:59.24
6. 2:45.64
7. 2:53.27
8. 3:02.77
9. (2:40.48)
10. 3:03.00
11. 2:44.30
12. 3:01.18

I also kept track of centers/edges/3x3x3 splits:

# | solve | av5 | av12 | centers | edges | 3x3x3
89	3:01.86	2:58.67	2:55.63	1:09.79	1:17.78	34.30
90	3:33.76	2:58.67	2:58.83	1:55.72	1:07.24	30.80
91	3:10.36	3:03.32	3:00.04	1:18.96	1:16.09	35.32
92	3:06.57	3:06.27	3:01.16	1:17.50	1:20.11	28.96
93	2:59.24	3:06.27	3:01.41	1:22.16	1:07.55	29.54
94	2:45.64	3:05.39	3:00.16	1:04.07	1:14.36	27.21
95	2:53.27	2:59.70	3:00.32	1:11.71	1:06.07	35.50
96	3:02.77	2:58.43	3:02.29	1:23.07	1:02.04	37.67
97	2:40.48	2:52.72	2:57.69	1:07.73	1:00.38	32.37
98	3:03.00	2:53.90	2:58.35	1:11.32	1:17.99	33.69
99	2:44.30	2:53.45	2:57.00	1:09.66	1:00.36	34.28
100	3:01.18	2:56.09	2:58.82	1:10.99	1:12.56	37.63


----------



## Berd (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, 5 solves would be great thanks.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 26, 2015)

*Extending the round*
It ends monday


----------



## Berd (Jul 26, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> *Extending the round*
> It ends monday


Sorry I'll do it today!


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yeah, 5 solves would be great thanks.



You can do an average of 5


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 4 
Race to sub 3:40
3:39.39 average of 5
3:43.62, 3:51.88, 3:37.97, 3:36.59, 3:29.14 
aoshi


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 13, 2016)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> Round 4
> Race to sub 3:40
> 3:39.39 average of 5
> 3:43.62, 3:51.88, 3:37.97, 3:36.59, 3:29.14
> aoshi



It would be best to move this to the other 6x6 race thread, as it has been more active, heres a link. I'll be posting my average there later https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?54791-Race-to-sub-x-on-a-6x6/page3


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 16, 2016)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> Round 4
> Race to sub 3:40
> 3:39.39 average of 5
> 3:43.62, 3:51.88, 3:37.97, 3:36.59, 3:29.14
> aoshi





Forcefulness said:


> It would be best to move this to the other 6x6 race thread, as it has been more active, heres a link. I'll be posting my average there later https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?54791-Race-to-sub-x-on-a-6x6/page3



I'll put this WowIsThatA10x10's average in my thread, so you didn't do your solves for nothing.


----------

